# Horizontal Slot Mortiser/Mortise Machine



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw this machine on router forums posted by the designer Al B Thayer a few years ago. My understanding is that he modified a more complicated design from Woodsmith or FWW. I bought his plan on eBay but when I attempted to make it using my inaccurate portable table saw I quickly gave up. I finally finished it with my new tuned in Sawstop. So glad I spent two days getting it dead on. This was a great project for me to learn accuracy which Al's plan really pounds into you.

It works great. Super accurate. The height adjustment can adjust by thousandths and hold. The HDPE block thread is very precise. Does anyone have any ideas on how to attach dust collection to it?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

The easiest way is probably to build an enclosure with vacuum port around the router - don't forget to include some way of adding an adjustable air inlet.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you try and go completely around the router you could interfere with its cooling fan. It's going to be difficult. If the frame holding the router was larger I would drill holes on either side of the router bit and try catching dust and chips that way.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Jamie, this device is similar to a Multi-Router that has an X-Y-Z movement - the table moves left to right and in and out and the router moves up and down. I had one and it did a great job, but I could never control the dust. I attached a 4" hose on top then on the bottom, 2" hoses at different places, but to no effect. I finally sold it.

There is a product called Dust Router made by Keen ( Keen-Products.com ). That may be able to do the trick. I have an extra one if you are interested.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------

